# Wie kann ich die E-Mail Anhänge in Outlook Express einstellen



## Nightcrawler (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

Habe heute mitbekommen das man in Outlook Express 6 unter den Option in der Kategorie Sicherheit einstellen kann das die Anhänge automatisch bei Virenbefall gleich gelöscht werden.

Ist ja eine super Sache, aber es werden einfach alle Datei in den Anhängen gelöscht. 
Habe heute meine Flatrate Rechnung von 1und1 erhalten als PDF Datei.
Die Datei im Anhang wurde von Outlook gleich gelöscht ibwohl das kein Virus war.

Kann man da irgendwie Regeln einstellen das er nur bestimmte Datein löscht.
Habe noch nie gehört das in einer PDF - Datei ein Virus ist. 

Bei DOC und PPS Datein ist das selbe, werden einfach gelöscht.

Oder könnt Ihr mir einen anderen E-Mail Client empfehlen der die selben Optionen wie Outlook Express 6 hat. (Ist Outlook XP Sicherer als Express ? )

Dank im Voraus.

Nightcrawler


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Dezember 2003)

Die Anlagen werden *nicht* gelöscht sondern "deaktiviert":

Extras -> Optionen: Registerkarte "Sicherheit" dort kann man Anhöänge dann wieder "an"stellen, wenn ein harmloser Anhang ist!


----------



## Nightcrawler (12. Dezember 2003)

danke hat wirklich geklappt.

Ich sag mal, da hat sich Microsoft mal wirklich was gutes einfallen lassen.

Nightcrawler


----------

